
We got rejected by YC. We bootstraped and now we have published app - ivars-indriks
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/app/writer.is/id1053003299?mt=8
======
sharemywin
congrats hope things go well.

~~~
ivars-indriks
Thanks!

